# Lowrance Shout Out



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Glad you got it sorted out, you might be one of a handful of people that had good customer service from Lowrance.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

It wasn't good at the start, but they did finish strong. I had to tough it out.


----------

